# How do I encourage...



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

My Budgie to take a bath?! Lol. She's maulting *loads* at the minute, and I was told that a bath might soothe her - thing is, even though she had a bird bath that attaches to her cage - she's never gone in it?! I want to help her, but with her being wary of people.. it's hard  is there anything else I could do to encourage her into it?


----------



## Bonnyboy (Dec 27, 2008)

Neither my budgie nor cockatiel will bathe in the contraptions I bought for them.

I do squirt them both at least once a week with water ( plastic type bottle with a squirter on top ) they cant avoid that. Neither like it but both preen happily after.

I have rinsed budgie under the tap whilst in my hand before now, he seems to accept that more than the spray, the other chap just wont bathe full stop. The bugger bites ya too 

Spraying the bird might be an answer for you, dont drench the little soul obviously


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

You can use a spray bottle, or do what I do which some people well disagree with is, clean out your kitchen sink, make sure that it is spotless and soap free, fill with almost warm water about 25 % of the way, use common sense you don't want to drown her. Then place her inside the sink. speak to her softly and make sure that she stays in there for about 5 min's give or take. I do this with my babies,lol!


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

pugsley Adams said:


> You can use a spray bottle, or do what I do which some people well disagree with is, clean out your kitchen sink, make sure that it is spotless and soap free, fill with almost warm water about 25 % of the way, use common sense you don't want to drown her. Then place her inside the sink. speak to her softly and make sure that she stays in there for about 5 min's give or take. I do this with my babies,lol!


:w00t: It was mentions this budgies doesn't like people much.

There would be no going near her after an experience like this, also unless you are very carefull you could end up with a drowned budgie!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi Ya, when i had cockatiels and budgies i found they preferd a shower,(mine were aviery birds by the way. lol...We took the bird bath out of the aviery as they never used it..but when it rained they would all go outside and loved it when it rained..i would used a GENTLE spray for indoor birds..*


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi all, thanks for your replies! 

Yeah it would be very hard to catch her and hold her either in water, or under it as she freaks out and I'd probably kill her with a heart attack... :blink:

I do have a water spray that I use for the plants though - it's just like a mist that comes out! I'll try that  

Thanks again! x x


----------

